# components for co2



## Le Imports (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi,

I've been around aquariums for many years, but for the past few months I've been hooked on how to create a fully planted tank. Now here our my specs:

100 gallon wide tank
260 watts of light coralife 4x65 (right now its 2 10k kelvin and 2 acintic light)
going to add fluorite as substrate, still waiting on lfs ot get more in, so far I have 46 lbs worth ( should I buy more? or mix it with gravel to create 50/50)

Now, heres the co2 situation. I have a friend who has a large, probably 20lbs tank filled with pure 02, and he also has a regulator on it, that has two gauges. ( was used to bag and ship fishes)

He said I'm more then welcome to use it, now after I refill it with co2, what other components do I need to get it started?
co2 will make my plants grow fast, but with 2.6wpg is it mandatory?

All comments and tips are appreciated.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

It is not mandatory necessarily, but i would not ever go without it. Most people i feel will agree with me who have used co2. Your going to need to get a regulator, needle valve, and maybe a solonoid. Use all 10k bulbs, actinics have not proven to show any benefit to plants. I would wait for more flourite. But i have used a 50/50 mix and it does well, i just get paranoid (What if it could be better).


----------



## Le Imports (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks for the info.

I am planning to change out the acintic, to 2 more 10k or maybe 6700k.

so i would have 2 of each, 10000k and 6700k


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Good choice.


----------



## Le Imports (Oct 18, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> Your going to need to get a regulator, needle valve, and maybe a solonoid.


regulator?
is there diff types?, the o2 tank comes with a regulator, do you mean reactor?

thanks!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The regulator you have should be fine, you'll want to add a needle valve and possibly a bubble counter. The valve lets you adjust the amount of CO3 and the counter to give you an idea of how much you are using and to see that it really is working. 

If the regulator is adjustable you may need or want to dial back the second stage to reduce the output pressure. You may have quite a bit of pressure as it was setup for quick bursts when filling a fish bag. 

You'll also need some way to deliver the CO2 may it be a reactor or diffuser.

There are quite a few options, looking over some of the past threads on CO2 will give you a good idea of the possibilities open to you. 

Being as the bottle was for O2 before, check with the gas folks and see if they will refill with CO2. They may want to retest the bottle. 20# should last you quite a while too.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im not sure but I think you could probably use the regulator on the tank. You could ask when you go to get it refilled.


----------



## Le Imports (Oct 18, 2004)

ok guys,

so let me get this straight:

-needle valve
-soleniod
-and reactor/diffuser


I think I may go with a solenoid combo, with a ph controller.
then run it through a reactor would that give me everything i need?

Im hoping I can keep by budget of $100 for extra parts for the co2 tank.
wish me luck, still shopping prices.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

yep that should get you going


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Switching the tank from o2 to co2 will require a change in the fitting atop the tank. This means you will have to, at least, get an adapter for the regulator you have, as o2 regulators don't fit co2 tanks. Ask at the place where you get your tank done what CGA fitting will go on and then get an adapter to go with the regulator you have to ensure a mate for it.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Switching the tank from o2 to co2 will require a change in the fitting atop the tank.


Bert is correct. Many gases use specialized threading on both the regulator and tank shut-off to assure that gases don't get mixed up and then surprise a user. If you can find adaptors or change the threading you might make it work but if not I think you will need a CO2 threaded tank and regulator. As Bert suggested, go to a welding or gas supply store and ask.
___
Jeff


----------

